# Camera Choosing



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a Nikon Coolpix p510 and it's pretty great. 42x zoom, 16mp, etc. It's pretty ideal for what I do, which is a whole lot of wildlife/animal photography. It's not the greatest indoors but it survives better than most of the other cameras I've used!

I'm also not sure if a lot of what you posted about wanting is a function of the camera or the photographer. I mean, I'm often surprised at how hard photography seems to be for many people...[not to sound mean, of course, but you know] and I don't find it too super hard. So = dilemma. haha
As far as moving objects, etc, it does A LOT better than the point and shoots I used before it. Things will sometimes escape its understanding but, generally, if you have it on the correct setting for light conditions/movement, it does well.

Brace yourself for photo spam! haha

zoomed all the way in, and moving:










lots of detail!










Just normal stuff...










zoomed all the way in, and cropped significantly:










This was really way beyond the capacity of the zoo. These two were probably half a mile away from me and at the top of the tallest tree. So the quality is significantly worse, but this is what happens.










The one thing I do have to complain about is that this camera does need A LOT of editing before the pictures really look acceptable, imo. For instance, here's one of those two hawks, totally unedited (this one shows better how far away they were).










Pretttty bad. haha I just use Picasa and it generally fixes them up nicely. 

But yeah, in terms of a pre-DSLR, the Nikon CoolPix P510 does alright. haha

Hopefully that was helpful enough? Good luck on your search!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey Wallaby!! You are 10 ahead of me, haha!!

I have a Nikon Cooplix P500. It has been working very well for me. If you wanted to see a few of my photos I have done then in the Hobbies section I have a link to all my work.
But still, here are a few photos just to show how great it is. (none are edited)
and sorry if some are big!!



























But I think any of these camera's are pretty great. 
On the purple flower photo - the flowers were close together. What I did is I put it on close up and clicked OK and the focus point moved to the bee and it's flower. That is what I did with a few of these as well:

























The camera photos do not need editing at all. All of the photos I have shown you are completely unedited. Everything.

My camera isn't too big at all. the length is about 4 inches long, the width about 4 inches, and the height is about 3 inches. It has a pop-up flash, a little twisty thing next to the flash with many options, 36x optical zoom, full HD, 4.0 - 144 mm and 12.1 megapixels. The battery lasts a long time and you will want to charge it at night because it takes a while to charge. The LED screen can be moved out, up, down, and you can adjus the angle so if you were doing a shot directly above an object, you can move the screen so you don't have to stand and your toes and make the camera a little more shaky.

These are photos of my camera off of Google.

















They take great videos, and if you gone on scene selections, go to black and white, then you can click the record button and you can videotape in black and white.
If you go to the manual option, optimize image, black-and-white, custom, and go down to sepia, then you can also have videos in sepia - which is like and old and reddish look.

But I would definitely recommend this camera.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for your replies! How do both of them look when taking landscape photos? 

Amberly- Really pretty photos, I love how it focuses on one object and "blurs" the rest. Will it also take good photos without the blur in the background? As in say a group of deer, instead of just one singled out... So that you could crop out what you didn't want.

Wallaby- I have Picasa editing as well, but how do you turn the one that you took, that is rather faded, and turn it into the other hawk pic that looks really nice? Big question as I have a ton of good moving shots that look as awful as the faded hawk photo and it seems no matter how I dink with it it won't "help"...


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I do have a few sunset/sunrise landscape photos - but landscapes aren't my best, just so ya know. Yes it can have everything focused as well - although I don't like it that way so I don't have any photos like that, I am sorry!
But these are a few of my best landscapes. most of them might be sunsets/sunrises.
and like I said they aren't my best!!









so, this photo below was one of the first times I had my camera - I wasn't exactly sure how to use it properly at the time, so you know because it can take much better landscapes than this.










Well, I couldn't really find any more landscapes - I will keep looking and if I see anymore decent ones I will definitely show them to you.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! Have you taken photography classes, or sorta dink around on your own?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

See here are some of the photos I have taken with our camera... And they are just "blah" they don't have that quality/clearness that I want. I realize the day/lighting might have something to do with it, but they just don't get the colors/shininess of the horse very good. Most of them are edited. You be the judge.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Here are some more photos during different time/day/lighting periods to give you an idea of what ours is like... I really think a better zoom would help on the next camera, which if I've got it right ours is 6x and Wallaby's is 40x? And Amberly's is 36x? And higher resolution would really help as well. Some of these photos are without edits and some are with.































































:wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a Canon Rebel that I adore. I bought it in 2010 and they've since released updated cameras, but I'm really happy with the quality of the pictures it takes. A few I've taken from last year:


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a Canon Rebel T3, and I love it! However, I find that the older Rebels take better pictures. I'm a big fan of the T1, but they recently stopped making them.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

equiniphile- May I ask how you got the black in the background? Also your camera does beautiful shots!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I love my canons! I had a Rebel XT, and recently upgraded to the t3i because I'm starting a business out of it.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

@ EmilyJoy
I don't take classes - probably not until I am in college (if I am still interested)
I just learn on my own. Everytime I take my camera out I learn a new technique or a new button that helps with focus.
Like when I go to scene selections: Close up. I found out when I press OK then I can move the little auto focus thing in the middle to anywhere I want so I don't have to move the camera all over the place.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Emily, I had a free 30 day Photoshop CS6 trial that I used for that. I created a black background, cut out the image, and adjusted the overlay contrast to give the light more definition.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks! Right now sorta thinking between Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T3 12.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm IS II Lens and EOS HD Movie Mode (Black): Rosewill: Camera & Photo

And

Amazon.com: Nikon COOLPIX P510 16.1 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 42x Zoom NIKKOR ED Glass Lens and GPS Record Location (Black): NIKON: Camera & Photo

Not sure yet which if even those.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

The Canon gives you more options if you want to do more photography.

Also, you can get the T3 refurbished and in different colors from Canon for a discount price. I bought my T3i through the refurbished and it is awesome. I am just a big fan of Canon. Lol.

Here is the link Canon EOS Rebel T3 Black EF-S 18-55mm IS II Lens Kit Refurbished | Canon Online Store

*With the Nikon though you have more of a zoom. The canon is only going to be the 18-55 unless you get an additional lens. So if you are just wanting a fun camera that is easier, the Nikon might be better for you. Nikon also has there store online where you can get the cameras factory refurbished and they are nice.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I take it that both are good for action pictures?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

My parents have a Nikon camera that I am allowed to use, It's awesome! 
Here's an example:


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I believe the Canon would be better as it has a faster sensor, but wallaby takes great shots with her Nikon. I love the dslr for the bigger sensors.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the Cannon rebel, but the lens makes a huge difference. Buy a good body but an excellent lens.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay another more simpler question. 

How long does either camera's ( Canon Rebel or Nixon P510) batteries last? 

On both I think they say something about being re-chargeable??? Can a person use plain ole batteries if it runs out? 
My dilemma is that if he goes on his trip, he will not be anywhere near anything to get it recharged, but if he could take replacements it would probably work out. One of the camera's said that the battery took about 210 photo's before running out :shock: is that true? I could take that many in an hour!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The Canon Rebel comes with an extra battery. They're specific to the camera; not everyday batteries. Mine lasts for most of the day when I photograph at shows, and if it gets low I exchange it for the extra.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm really favoring the Canon T4i anybody familiar with it? Anybody know what the zoom is on the thing?


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

The zoom on the rebel is up to the lens. For my t3i I have a 50mm prime lens and a 75-300 random zoom. The lenses are extra, but they matter for the rebels. Also, for my t3i the battery lasted over 600 pictures and showing the pictures to people multiple times. 

You can go to snapsort.com (I believe that's what it was) an compare the cameras. I do recommend goin into a store an feeling them though if you have an option to.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I'm now browsing again...  I don't think touch screen would be very good for us as probably will wear out first thing...


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Can anybody tell me what DSLR means?


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Digital single lens reflex -dslr. And the touch screen is why I went with the t3i. They seemed really comparable otherwise.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My Canon Rebel XT had the twin rechargeable power pack that fits on the bottom. The batteries were fully charged when we went to a clinic. I took well over a hundred pics over two days and it still had plenty of juice to down load them all before recharging. These cameras and bags are bulky. For fairly closeup shots my old Kodak still takes pretty good pics so I keep it and a handful of AA's in the kit. The new tripod is almost featherlight.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I just launched my photography website; feel free to check it out to see more examples of the pictures the Canon Rebel T1i: photographybysage


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Equiniphile- what lens do you use? Those are good pictures


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Agree^! Beautiful photos. 

Do you all know of any compact cameras that have good zoom?


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't know of any.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

TheRoundPen said:


> Equiniphile- what lens do you use? Those are good pictures


I use a 55-250 mm lens that came with the camera.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

We are possibly going to be getting this one, 
http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Coolpix-Digital-Battery-Accessory/dp/B00BMDOTYW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1372709859&sr=8-3&keywords=Nikon+P52

No matter if it isn't the best so long as it's better then the one we've got! (which it is, 6x vs 42x, 10mp vs 18.1mp)
*
*


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

We just got the camera!!!! Nikon CoolPix520... Love it!!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

*Warning Picture Overload!*

New update, my brother just got back from his trip to Utah and brought over 800 pictures with him:shock:... He is still getting familiar with it, but I'll post a few unedited pictures for you to see. The ones of the monster trucks were captured from a video, so you can tell the quality may not be as good as a reg camera... Overall we love it!!! :wink:


----------



## jclark343 (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats on the new camera. I have a Cannon EOS 20D which I got back in 2006. I was persuing photography a lot back then but I have kinda faded out from it. I also found lugging around that big DSLR wasn't fun and I was so protective of it (Especially when I had my Macro lens on it) that I found myself not wanting to take it places with me. I still do have that camera but I only take it out when I KNOW I was professional quality photos. I also recently got a Samsung NX1000. It's in the generation of being small but still having interchangeable lens. I am going to use that to get myself back into the hobby. 

The other thing that is important is retouching software. Photoshop is an amazing program but can be pricey to buy if you do not own a copy. There is also Lightroom which is what my boyfriend uses and loves. I have never played around with Picassa but I have heard people do like it as well. 

Most of all just have fun!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

^^I am also glad we stayed clear of the DSLR, we wanted better photos but nothing that was so complex that (1)it would take too long to set up (2) we weren't having fun anymore... The new camera, so far, is much like we're used to yet quite a few levels up in quality/zoom/performance.

The zoom and the night snapshots on this thing is way better then the other, so even that way is pretty pleasing. 

I myself haven't tried it out too much yet, I've just been so busy!

Here are two more,


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hmm I wonder if you can get it to set more focus points....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

DSLRs are actually pretty hardy. I had a Nikon D40 and now a Nikon D5100 that I have dropped so many times on concrete. The lenses are more sensitive to breakage, obviously, but in my experience, the bodies are pretty durable. I'm not saying go around throwing it about, but I'd be surprised if the occasional drop killed one.

I'm glad you're happy with your camera though! Had you not already gotten that, I was going to suggest a Nikon 1. I would love to have one because, like mentioned before, DSLRs are bulky to carry around all over. But they are currently out of my price range to just buy one on a whim.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yah, after doing some research, DLSR cameras were not something that we wanted to buy, we weren't "that" into taking perfect photos to under take the learning curve of the DLSR, lens etc.. 
After all, going from a $200 point and shoot camera to a $400+ camera is a pretty great step for us!  We mainly wanted great zoom lens, high quality photos and better speed (like pictures of the water falling instead of a big ole blurr)along with some other stuff of which I cannot think of right now, and this camera has been great for that... One other great plus is that it took nearly 800 pictures on one battery life, we thought somewhere it said it would only take 200, so that was a great plus!


----------

